# play all programs in folder automatically ie like roku,netflix



## Juanie (Sep 29, 2015)

would like to binge watch, not have to use remote every time I want to watch the next episode
I have a hard time believing this was left out in new software version


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It was but it has been added back with an update.


----------

